# MSVS pub request



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Sep 2014)

Does anyone have this pub?  If so can you send it to me please.  Very appreciated.

C-32-F40-000/MB-Z01 . .. Operator’s Instructions
- Military Supplement
Truck, 8 Tonnes, 6x6,
MSVS MILCOTS, Navistar
7400 Series (All Variants)


----------

